# NationStates



## Zexion (Jul 5, 2012)

I saw this was done once before, back in 2008. But, I want to know how many of you play. I just started because of a post one of TCoD's members posted, linking to their NationState. I clicked on the link and it looked interesting enough, so I joined and now play.

My nation is The Commonwealth Kialga in the Kingdom of Sweden.
The nation is one of Moralistic Democracy.

So, do any other TCoDers play? And if so, what is your nation?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2012)

I just joined today, though I did have a country in the past.

Mine now is The Republic of Hearst. It is an Inoffensive Centrist Democracy.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, this looks cool. The Federation of Lacinji exists as of a few seconds ago if anyone would be interested in it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2012)

Just made the Armed Republic of New Naephak (whatever that means)
We're apparently Democratic Socialists.


----------



## Le Sabre (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, I like this. I have a nation: The Allied States of Zetting Miran. It is an Inoffensive Centrist Democracy.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 8, 2012)

tcodf actually has a region - doct! if you want to join in, the password is buttnose. ;)

my nation (the founding one, natch) is the most serene republic of gleann iucha. it's the best.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 8, 2012)

My nation is the tiny babby nation of Paltor Quat. They're Liberal Democratic Socialists and they are the World Benchmark in Political Freedom.


----------



## Deadfan22 (Jul 18, 2012)

I decided to do this, too.

The Untited Kingdom of Stutzmar

And I decided to join Doct.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2013)

Alright, even though it's been a while since the last post, and a bit late anyways, if anyone's noticed there's currently a zombie apocalypse for April Fool's. And I believe Doct has been thoroughly fucked over, too.


----------

